
Have you hired someone in 1 day? - zippy786
Wondering how many you have hired someone in a day within 1-2 hour of interview or seen someone get hired this way ?
======
JSeymourATL
It happens -- mostly with executives who have the authority and wherewithal to
make a quick decision.

There three basic criteria in making the hiring decision, a variation of
Strengths, Motivation, & Fit.

\- Can they do the job?

\- Will they do the job?

\- Can you live with them?

On this subject, George Bradt is particularly good>
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgebradt/2011/04/27/top-
execu...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgebradt/2011/04/27/top-executive-
recruiters-agree-there-are-only-three-key-job-interview-
questions/#4153f7774de7)

------
davismwfl
Yes, in 1 day. Not necessary 1-2 hours, but under 4 hours.

TLDR> Hiring is critical. Most teams waste too much time in the
interviewing/decision process. Video Interviewing has made it take longer IMO
not made it faster, because companies/teams feel it has no real cost to it.

Most teams and people spend way too long on the hiring process. Yes you should
care about hiring as it is critical, and yes, you should be cautious because
hiring bad is worse then not hiring at all, most times. However, that doesn't
mean you go into analysis paralysis waiting for just that one special person
to show up.

There is an art to hiring as much as there is a science behind it. This is one
of those times that hours doing the job matter, but that doesn't mean you need
10 years of experience hiring, it means you need to time talking to and
evaluating people. It may sound obvious, but hiring is all about your ability
to evaluate a person, their intentions, what they are saying as well as what
they are not saying. And yes, you get fooled and learn from it.

This whole taking 3-4-5 weeks or 5-6 rounds of interviews is insane and
honestly a drain on valuable resources that doesn't pay you back. It does not
need to be this way to have an efficient and selective hiring process. IMO
people let fear and uncertainty cause 80% of the reason it takes so long now.

I have built numerous teams, and I always started with recruiting a selective
and tight core of people first, 2-6 people usually. Then they will help find
other like people to round out the team. I have never spent more then about 3
months to recruit that core team in total, and many times I have done it in
far less time. Part of that comes from knowing a lot of people, but a better
part of it is evaluating someones capacity to learn and do good work. This
means not getting hung up on whether they know how to write the most efficient
X, or they know a certain framework or whatever brain teaser someone thinks is
relevant.

I also think the fact that companies do more video interviews today versus
flying candidates to them first has actually caused a longer delay instead of
making the process faster. This is because companies can talk to a lot more
people, so they will have 2-3 good candidates, but be holding out for someone
better because they feel it costs them nothing but a little time. In reality
it is costing them a ton of lost productivity for the hiring staff and for the
work that could be getting done.

When you are not Google/Facebook et al you have to recruit and jump on good
people faster then your competitors do. So teams that move fast in the process
win the better candidates many times even if their hiring offer is less than
what the candidate might get by waiting through 3-4-5 rounds of interviews
with another company.

